# Paolos P/RR/s World



## PGT (Jan 23, 2006)

Diet:

1:8eggwhites 2slices bread 1tbls canola/ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich.

3:Rice with minced meat

4rotein shake bannana

5:Chicken,asparagus,salad,whole wheat pasata

6:Creatine/Protein,bananna

Slitower weak

Deadlifts:115x12 115x12 115x12

Bentover:115x7 115x6 115x5

CG Seated rows:100x6 110x5 120x4

Abs:

Crunch:x25 x25 x25

Leg raise:x15 x15 x15

Ok Well Feel good took it a bit easy because this was my first workout at the gym.Ive been w/o at home for 4months. I have to increase my deadlift weight.This week is gonna be a trial and error thing to see what weights i should use.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2006)

PGT,
welcome to the world of P/RR/S

You are right , the first time thru ( and possibly the second time ) is a lot of trial and error trying to find the right weight to use, but once you get it locked in it's great stuff.

I realize this is your first wo and you were taking it easy but since your wo was back/abs this is my observation: you did one exercise for the lower back, and 2 for the middle back but nothing for the lats. Might want to trade either the bentover rows or seated rows for pulldowns or pullups. Also some work the traps when they do back so you might want to throw in some shrugs.
Just my 2 cents worth.

Good luck


----------



## PGT (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey thanks for your cents lol I didnt do chin ups like i was supposed i thought i would get to sore the next day,Though I will trade 1 of the exercise for the pulldown/up and Ill add shurgs also.My upper backs a little sore not to bad though.


----------



## PGT (Jan 24, 2006)

Diet
1:8eggwhites 2slices bread 1tbls canola/ketchup

2:Coldcut bagel

3:Whole wheat pasat with some bacon in it.

4rotien shake

5:Creatine/protein shake

6:Turkey,spinich,salad

Split
Shoulders:

MilitaryPress:6x70 5x70 4x70

Uprightrow:6x50 5x70 4x80

Laterl DB:6x12 5x12

Tricepts:

Cg Benchpress:60x6 60x5 60x4

Skullcrusher:105x1(2 heavy) 95x2 85x5

Tricept dips:x25 x15 x10

OK Gettin used to the machines but its still gonna be trial and error week or 2.
Oh and whats a Cheat lateral?
Ive seen it in Gopros Thread but no idea where i saw it.


----------



## PGT (Jan 25, 2006)

Diet:

1:8eggwhites 2slices bread 1tbls canola/ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich,strawberries

3:Rice,minced meat

4rotein shake

5:Chicken,bean soup,salad

6:Creatine/Protien no sugar no fat ice cream


----------



## PGT (Jan 26, 2006)

Diet:

1:8eggwhites 2slices bread 1tbls canola/ketchup

2:Coldcut bagel,strawberries

3:Whole wheat pasta with tuna spices sauce

4rotein shake,strawberries

5:Whole wheat pasta with tuna spices sauce

6:Creatin/Protein

Split:
Legs:

Squat:70x15 90x10 100x8

Leg press:180x8 270x6 270x4

Deadlift:105x10 115x8 115x8

Calves:

Standing calf raise machine:150x8 175x6 200x4

Ok thats it for today Taking it easy just to get used to the machines the rest of my body is still sore so i didnt want to push to much.And also im finding the right weights for me.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice start,

I'm just guessing but are you bulking ?


----------



## PGT (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes im bulking does it look ok?
Ya im gonna do Power again next week
cause this weeks really doesnt count.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

PGT said:
			
		

> Yes im bulking does it look ok?
> Ya im gonna do Power again next week
> cause this weeks really doesnt count.



I thought so.  What do you weigh ? How many calories are you taking in ? All your #3 meals look like they might be low in protein .


----------



## PGT (Jan 27, 2006)

1:8eggwhites 2slices bread 1tbls canola/ketchup

2:Coldcut bagel,strawberries

3:Whole wheat pasta with tuna spices sauce

4rotein shake,strawberries

5:Mc donalds(cheat day 2ce a month only)

6:Creatine/Protein shake

Split:CHEST:

Db Benchpress:45x6 50x6 60x4

Incline Benchpress:80x6 90x5 90x5

Weighted dipsdidnt punt any weights for 1st time) x6 x5 

Bicepts:

Preacher curl:50x6 50x5 50x5

Db curls:30x8 35x6 40x4

Hammer curls:40x6 40x6

Well feel great i weigh in 1ce a week last sat i was 170lbs tommorw ill let u know this weeks weight.Ya i do need to add more protein what do u recommend??
And as for calories really to tell the truth i dont count i was when cutting i was taking in 1700/2000 calories i know i should but its a pain to find out contents of foods.Is there a food list that you know of thats has lots of fodd in it.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2006)

Almost everything you would want to know about what foods to eat , when , etc etc can be found here 
http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113

A good place to keep track of what you eat and the amount of calories in each food is www.fitday.com


----------



## PGT (Jan 28, 2006)

Diet:
1:8eggwhites 2slices bread 1tbls canola/ketchup

2:Minced meat, potato,beans

3rotein shake

4:Steak,hambuger veal,salad potato

5:Creatine.Protein, bananna non fat suger free icre cream

Splitff

Thats around 2000/2200 calroies i belive


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

PGT said:
			
		

> Diet:
> 1:8eggwhites 2slices bread 1tbls canola/ketchup
> 
> 2:Minced meat, potato,beans
> ...



If you're bulking, and weigh 170 lbs you should be taking in 3000 to 3500 calories at least. and get at least 1 to 1.5 grams of protein per lb of bodyweight ( 170 -250 g of protein ) And even if you are bulking I wouldn't go over board on the fat.


----------



## PGT (Jan 29, 2006)

Diet:

1rotein shake

2:2 pita wraps minced meat peppers onions inside.Salad with beans and tuna

3rotein shake,bananna,shredies.

4asta al la vodka sauce,Hamburger,salad,spinich

5rotein shake 1tbls N Peanutbutter.

Splitff


----------



## PGT (Jan 30, 2006)

Diet:
1:6egg whites 2whole eggs 2slices ww 1tbls canola butter/keychup

2:ww coldcut sandwhich,almonds

3:Stir fry(rice peppers chicken onions mushrooms) grapes.

4rotein shake

5:Creatine/ protein 

6:Ww pasta, roast,salad (beans tuna)

Split:
Back

Dealift:110x8 130x6 150x4

Bentover row:110x6 130x5 140x4

Shrugs:110x6 130x6 150x4

CG Rows:110x6 120x5 130x4

Latpulldown:115x6 130x5

Abs:

Crunch x25 x25 x25

Leg raise:x15 x15 x15

Did I cover my whole back better this time, compared to 1st week??


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## PGT (Jan 31, 2006)

Diet:
1:6egg whites 2whole eggs 2slices ww 1tbls canola butter/ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich/grapes,kiwi

3:WW pasta with minced meat,banana

4rotein shake, banana

5roteinshake/Creatine

6:ww pasta,meatloaf,asparagus,bean tuna salad.

Split:
Shoulders:

Militarypress:90x6 100x5 105x4

Uprightrows:70x6 90x5 95:4

Cheat Laterl:20x6 20x5 20x5

Tricepts:

CG benchpress:90x6 110x5 120x4

Skull crusher:75x6 75x5 85x4

Tri overhead Ext:15x6 20x6 25x4


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice wo ,

How did you like the cheat laterals ?


----------



## PGT (Jan 31, 2006)

Loved the Laterals Hey by they way thanks for your input I appreciate it and it also keeps me going!!!


----------



## PGT (Feb 1, 2006)

Diet:
1:6egg whites 2whole eggs 2slices ww 1tbls canola butter/ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich/grapes,orange.

3:Rice with chicken,mixed veggies.

4rotein shake

5:Ww pasta,spinich, 4veal meatballs.

6:Creatine/Protein.

Splitff


----------



## PGT (Feb 2, 2006)

Diet:
1:6egg whites 2whole eggs 2slices ww 1tbls canola butter/ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich/grapes,orange.

3:Ww pasta,orange,kiwi

4rotein shake

5:Creatine/protein

6:Chicken potatos salad,almonds.

Split:

Legs:
Squat:140x6 150x5 150x4

Legpress:180x8 250x6 270x6

single Leg curls:70x6 75x6 90x6

Lying ext:70x6 80x5 90x4

Deadlift:140x5 150x4

Calfs:

Calfrasie machine:175x6 190x5 200x4


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2006)

Some nice increases


----------



## PGT (Feb 3, 2006)

Diet:
1:6egg whites 2whole eggs 2slices ww 1tbls canola butter/ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich/grapes,orange.

3:Rice chicken mixed veggies

4rotein shake

5:before w/o Creatine/Protein after w/o

6:chicken, salad (lots of chicken)

Split:

Db benchpress:55x6 55x5 60x4

Benchpress:90x8 120x4(help with spotter 2 heavy for me alone) 115x4

Dips:x6 x5

Bicepts:

Bb curl:95x4 95x3 95x3

Preacher curl:50x6 60x4

Hammer curl:40x6 40x6

Nice w/o though i feel like im stuck at the same weight on the bb benchpress, ill see after a couple more weeks if i progress or not!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2006)

PGT said:
			
		

> Nice w/o though i feel like im stuck at the same weight on the bb benchpress, ill see after a couple more weeks if i progress or not!!!



Once get started on the rep range and shock wo's  your power wo's will probably go up(Especially if you get your calories up ) 
Mine usually do . they kind of feed off of each other .

Have you checked out any og the other PRRS journals ?  There are several using PRRS. 

Also , GoPro has his own website strictly for PRRS. I think it is www.buildingmass.com


----------



## PGT (Feb 4, 2006)

Diet:

1:Coldcut sandwhich,banana

2:8eggwhites 2slices ww bread,1tlbs canola butter/ketchp

3roteinshake

4otatoes,veal,rice.

5:Creatine/Protein

Splitff


----------



## PGT (Feb 6, 2006)

Sunday(Diet)
1:Coldcutsandwhich

2rotein shake

3:Veal,brocoli,potatos.

4:Hambuger,chicken wings,pasta,celery carrots...
(also meal 5 spread it out, Superbowl party)


----------



## PGT (Feb 6, 2006)

Diet:1:6egg whites 2whole eggs 2slices ww 1tbls canola butter/ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich/grapes,orange.

3:Rice chicken mixed veggies

4rotein shake

5:before w/o Creatine/Protein after w/o

6:

Split:
Back:

Chinups: x6 x6

tbar:100x8 100x8

Db row:30x12 30x12

pullover:55x15 55x15

Abs:crunch:x25 x25 x25

Should i add anything to rr week for my back or did i cover everything?? 
Shrugs maybe??


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2006)

PGT said:
			
		

> Diet:1:6egg whites 2whole eggs 2slices ww 1tbls canola butter/ketchup
> 
> 2:Coldcut sandwhich/grapes,orange.
> 
> ...



T-bar and Db row work basically the same area. drop and add something for lower back ( Rack deads or hyper extensions or Good mornings ) If you add rack deads for lower back you could do the "Angel- style" which means at the top of each deadlift do a shrug . that way you work the lower back and traps .  A two for one exercise .

Here's a link to a good exercise guide http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.htm


----------



## PGT (Feb 7, 2006)

Diet:1:6egg whites 2whole eggs 2slices ww 1tbls canola butter/ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich/strawberries,kiwi

3:ww pasta,minced meat.

4rotein shake

5:Creatine/Protien 

6:Chicken,veal, potatos,spinich.

Split:Shoulders:

Singlearm db press:45x8 45x8

Bent Lateral:25x8 20x10 20x8

Cableside lateral:50x10 50x8

tricepts:

Dips:x8 x8 x8 

Pushdown:50x8 60x8

Kickback:15x10

Wow feel like my tris were gonna explode love it!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

PGT said:
			
		

> Diet:1:6egg whites 2whole eggs 2slices ww 1tbls canola butter/ketchup
> 
> 2:Coldcut sandwhich/strawberries,kiwi
> 
> ...



Nice wo! Simple and to the point


----------



## PGT (Feb 8, 2006)

Diet:1:6egg whites 2whole eggs 2slices ww 1tbls canola butter/ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich/strawberries,kiwi

3:Rice, mushrooms,chciken

4rotein shake

5:ww pasta,beans,chicken

6rotein/Creatine

SplitFF


----------



## PGT (Feb 9, 2006)

Diet:
1:6egg whites 2whole eggs 2slices ww 1tbls canola butter/ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich,mango,kiwi

3:Ww pasta.

4rotein shake

5:Creatine/protein

6:Lentiles,ww bagel,chicken,green beans

Split:
Legs:
Squat:110x10 110x8 110x8

Leg ext:105x10 105x10 

Single leg press:90x8 90x8 90x8

Lying leg curl:90x6 90x6

StiffDeadlift:110x8 130x8

Calves:

Calf raise:175x8 205x8

Seated calf raise:90x13 100 x12


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2006)

What week are you doing now? Power ?  What are doing next week ?


----------



## PGT (Feb 9, 2006)

This week is rr
I did p/p/rr so far

 P/RR/RR/P/RR/RR/P/RR/RR. Then take a week off and start standard P/RR/S.
I did and extra Power week in the begining


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2006)

PGT said:
			
		

> This week is rr
> I did p/p/rr so far
> 
> P/RR/RR/P/RR/RR/P/RR/RR. Then take a week off and start standard P/RR/S.
> I did and extra Power week in the begining


----------



## PGT (Feb 10, 2006)

Diet:
1:6egg whites 2whole eggs 2slices ww 1tbls canola butter/ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich,mango,kiwi,strawberries

3:Lentiles.mixed veggies

4rotein shake

5:Creatine/protein

6:Mr sub ww chicken bacon ranch.

Split:Chest:

Db inclinepress:55x8 55x8 55x8

Benchpress:100x8 90x7 90x6

Flys:90x12 97x12

Db Curls:40x8 40x8

Cable curls:30x12 30x12

Concentration curls:20x15 25x15


----------



## PGT (Feb 11, 2006)

Diet:

1:8egg whites/peppers,2 slices ww bread

2:Coldcut bagel ww sandwhich

3:Souvlaki,rice,salad

4asta

5rotein shake

Splitff


----------



## PGT (Feb 12, 2006)

1:2ww pita coldcut sandwhich

2rotein shake

3:Meat,potatos,carrots,2slices ww bread

4rotein shake/Creatine

5:Sauasage on ww bread


----------



## PGT (Feb 13, 2006)

Diet:

1:8 egg whites,2 slices ww bread 1tbls ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich, kiwi,strawberries

3:ww pasta 

4rotein shake

5rotein/creatine

6:ww pasta,mixed veggies,roast beef.

Split:Back:

Chinups:x6 x5

Tbar:100x8 90x8

angel deadlift:110x10 110x10

pullover:50x15 55x15

Abs:

swiss ball crunchx15 x15

Decline crunch:x15

Leg raise: x15


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2006)

PGT said:
			
		

> Diet:
> 
> 1:8 egg whites,2 slices ww bread 1tbls ketchup
> 
> ...



 Looking good


----------



## PGT (Feb 15, 2006)

Yesterday workout:

1:1:8 egg whites,2 slices ww bread 1tbls ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich, kiwi,strawberries

3:ww pasta 

4rotein shake

5rotein/creatine

6:ww pasta,mixed veggies,roast beef

Split:Shoulders:

single arm db press:50x8 50x8

Bent lateral:20x10 20x10

Cable lateral:50x8 60x8

Tricepts:

Dips:x9 x7 x6

PushDowns:60x8 70x8

Kickbakcs:25x8


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2006)

PGT said:
			
		

> Yesterday workout:
> 
> 1:1:8 egg whites,2 slices ww bread 1tbls ketchup
> 
> ...



Looks like you've got the hang of it . Have you done a shock week yet ? I just finished one. I'm sore from head to toe


----------



## PGT (Feb 16, 2006)

1:8 egg whites,2 slices ww bread 1tbls ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich, kiwi,strawberries

3:ww pasta 

4rotein shake

5rotein/creatine

6:ww pasta,mixed veggies,roast beef

Split:Legs

Leg ext:120x8 145x8

Squats:120x8 120x8 120x8

Deadlift:140x8 140x8

single leg press:90x8 90x8 

Lying leg ext:100x6 90x8

single leg ext:90x12 90x12

Calf raise:200x8 225x8 225x8

Calf Machine:125x8 125x8 125x8

lol no i havent done a shock week yet, after the 9 weeks i start p/rr/s but for now just p/rr


----------



## PGT (Feb 17, 2006)

1:ww pasta with mixed veggies

2ork souvlaki,potatos,salad

3rotien/creatin

4:Hamburger potato,salad

5rotein 

6:Soulvake salad.

Split:Chest

Benchpress:120x6 110x8 110x6

Db benchpress:55x6 55x6 55x5

Fly:105x11 120x7

Bicpets:

Db alternating curls:50x6 50x5 

Cable curls:60x8 60x8

Concentraion curls:40x8 40x8

Nice w/o today i found out the bar for the benchpress weighs 45lbs so thats why i felt like i wasent gaining.Cause at home 110lbs was easy when i tried it at the gym it was alot heavier.


----------



## PGT (Feb 18, 2006)

1:8 eggwhites 2slices ww bread 

2:soulvlaki potato, salad

3rotein shake

4:Home made tacos

5rotein/creatine


----------



## PGT (Feb 19, 2006)

1:Coldcut sandwhich

2:ww bread with chicken bacon ranch,lettuce tomatos

3:Hamburger,salad,almonds,mixed veggies

4rotien shake

5rotien shake


----------



## PGT (Feb 20, 2006)

1:1:8 egg whites,2 slices ww bread 1tbls ketchup

2:chicken rice potatos salad

3:Creatine protien

4rotein 

5:Chicken,salad,mixed veggies

6:Coldcut candwhich almonds

Split:Back

Angel deadlifts:140x6 140x6 140x6 (plus 45lbs bar)

Bentover row:140x6 140x6 140x6

Chinups:x5 x4

Cg Row machine:120x8 135x6 140x5

Pulldowns:120x8 140x6 150x4

Abs:Crunch x15 x15 x15

Decline crunch:x10 x10 x10


----------



## PGT (Feb 21, 2006)

1:1:8 egg whites,2 slices ww bread 1tbls ketchup

2:Coldcut sandwhich,fruits

3:ww pasta

4:Creatine/Protein

5rotein 

6:Chicken, ww pasta,beans potatos

Split:Shoulders

Military press:90x8 100x6 105x6

Upright row:90x8 110x4 105x4

Cheat lateral:25x6 25x6 25x6

Tricepts:

Skull crusher:75x6 85x5 85x4

Cg benchpress:90x6 100x6 

Tricepts overhead ext:25x6 25x5


----------



## PGT (Feb 23, 2006)

Yesterday:

Diet:Same

Split:Legs

Sqaut:160x6 160x6 180x6 (+45lbs bar)

Legpress:180x8 270x6 270x6

Legext:120x6 150x5 

Lying leg ext:90x8 110x6 110x6

Deadlifts:160x6 160x5 160x4

Calves:

Seated:70x8 90x6 90x4

Rasie machine:220x8 275x6

Today:

Diet:Same as above 

Splitff


----------



## PGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Diet:Same

Incline Benchpress:70x8 90x6 100x5

Db benchpress:50x8 60x6 70x6

Cable crossover:50x8 70x6

Bicepts:

Preacher curl:70x6 70x5 70x4

Alternatig db curls:40x8 40x6 45x4

HammerCurls:45x6 45x6 45x6

Pushups:x22 x15 x12


----------



## PGT (Feb 26, 2006)

Diet:
About the same!

Split:Back
Angel deadlift:160x8 170x6 175x6

Bentover row:160x6 160x5 160x3

Cg row:120x6 130x6 150x4

Pulldowns:140x6 165x4 165x4

Abs:

Crunch machine:40x8 50x8 50x10

Leg raises:x10 x10 x10


----------



## PGT (Feb 28, 2006)

Split:Shoulders

Military press:100x6 105x5 110x4

Uprightrow:100x6 105x5 1110x4

Cablecrossover:50x6 60x4

Tricpets:

Skull Crusher:75x6 85x6 85x4

Cg benchpress:110x6 115x4

Singleoverhead ext:25x6 30x6



Today:Split Off


----------



## PGT (Mar 2, 2006)

Yesterday:

1:8eggwhites 2slices bread

2:coldcut sandwhich

3:Rice/Mixed veggies/chicken

4rotein/creatine

5rotein

6:chciken,soup

Split:Legs

squat:180lbsx6 180x5 180x5

Deadlift:180x6 

Legpress:270x8 339x5 339x4

Lying ext:110x6 120x5 135x4

Leg ext:150x6 170x6 180x5

Calfs:

Seated calf:130x6 130x6

Standing calf raise:275x5 275x6

Wow my legs are sore today!!!  When i do the dead lift the bars so thick that it slips out of my hands any ideas to hstop that(i hate gloves)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

PGT said:
			
		

> Wow my legs are sore today!!!  When i do the dead lift the bars so thick that it slips out of my hands any ideas to hstop that(i hate gloves)



You can try using straps or doing some extra work for your grip.  But as you get stronger overall hopefully so will your grip


----------



## PGT (Mar 11, 2006)

Hello Again I just came back from mexico thats why ive been away for 1 week, But im gonna start on monday again.


----------

